# what age do chihuahua's stop growing?



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi :wave: 
Well the subject title says it all really. someone told me it was a lot younger than other dogs.


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

zoey's breeder told me 18 months and that is what all the charts i have found state. though most of the chi owners i have met told me they stop at approx 6 months and just fill out a little from there.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

That's what I have found with my 2 older girls. 
They stop growning height and length wise around 6 months and fill out some after that. So they do still put on weight after 6 months.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

yup, youll find puppy will be full height/lenght at around 6 monhts but then their body will start realy muscling/filling out untill there about 12-18 months.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

foxywench said:


> yup, youll find puppy will be full height/lenght at around 6 monhts but then their body will start realy muscling/filling out untill there about 12-18 months.


I was told the same thing and it was right for Triny (Smiffy was fully grown when I got him so I dont know)


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Man, I hope Hershey is almost done growing. He is 7 months old today and he is already nearing 9 lbs. He is not fatty really but tall and muscular. He will eat constantly and wants stuff all the time though, so I am sure gonna have to keep an eye on him.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

foxywench said:


> yup, youll find puppy will be full height/lenght at around 6 monhts but then their body will start realy muscling/filling out untill there about 12-18 months.


well said ! :wave: but it also depends how strict are you in just serving her doggie food and not human food!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl will soon be 5 months old and he has quite a bit of puppy chub. His parents are both fairly lean, will Carl start losing the puppy fat in the next couple months?


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

mines 9 months and about 3 pounds. shes a bit skinny so im hoping she will fill out. :wink:


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

aww i hope it's 6 months. Bambi is only 4 months and i like his size i want him to be just like that haha.


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks for that everyone  . she's probably done growing now then.


----------

